# redneck modeling C&C



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

Removed photos due to people getting offended, sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh, I shot these RAW


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 10, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Oh, I shot these RAW



You should never shoot without wearing clothing, it looks unprofessional.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 10, 2012)

As parody I find this very amusing. "Redneck modeling" - lmao.

#1: Nice exposure, DOF, etc.,  but I love the composition and the weight of this photo! Such torrid sexual tension and that burning question of her age - You ask yourself, how old is she, 13 or 30? This smolders in a wonderfully awkward way. Wow. It's a winner.

#2: Campy. That tilted horizon and the harsh flash make the parody work. "Oh look, ...my jeans are all torn." Otherwise, it's just a raunchy snapshot, right? You don't want to "fix" this. I love it.

#3, #4, #5: These take themselves too seriously. I don't feel as much humour and sarcasm as in the others.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 10, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I shot these RAW
> ...



wahahahas!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 10, 2012)

Hmmmm... I feel compelled to ask how old the model is. She looks a bit young.

 Three is probably the best of the set, but if I can be perfectly honest with you, these are not your best  work. 

1- up the nose shots are almost never flattering. Well, never, unless it's a diagram of inside the human nose 
2- the tilt doesn't work here, it seems like the fence is competing with the model for the spotlight
3- has the most potential of the entire set. I'd like to see more of their faces, a reflector could have helped illuminate
4- really not trying to be a jackass, so I'll just say it looks like she just finished giving... ahem, special kisses, and got caught
5- stiff pose, flat light, tilted horizon (or unlevel building 

I get what you were going for, I think; the laid back, country summer "fashion." Like a Kenny Chesney music video. The biggest limiting factor, to me, is the usage of light. With so much blatant sex appeal, a softer "dreamier" light would have toned it back.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 10, 2012)

In 1 and 3 the bright background pulls my attention.
I agree with the others comments.

In 3 & 5, the real center of interest, their faces and the relationship is the darkest spot in the frame and everything else pulls attention away.

I looked at the originals of all of these on Flickr and there is not one sharp shot.
They look ok at the small size but would look blurry any larger or printed.
Something is going on with your technique or your camera.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I shot these RAW
> ...



I'll keep that in mind Lew


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 10, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I shot these RAW
> ...



I must admit that I made this post before looking at your avatar picture.
I would be pleased and happy, if you did decide to ignore my advice and shoot raw, to be second shooter for your jobs.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> The_Traveler said:
> 
> 
> > luvmyfamily said:
> ...



LOL, you are cracking me up.  Funny, the photo you said children of the damned, my friend ordered a 16x20 of it.  Her kid, she loved it.  The print looked better than on screen IMO.  I so shoot RAW, can probably sharpen up a bit


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

I totally agree some flash fill would have helped.  On #2, it was getting dark....speedlite....


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 10, 2012)

I like them overall. The lighting is a bit harsh on #2 and the guys outfit on #3 really bugs me. No self respecting redneck would step out of their house dressed like that, at least not 'round these parts. The clothing in #4 and #5 look more like what young folks around here would wear.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 10, 2012)

The model is like 12 years old (exaggeration, but everyone's thinking something similar) which really kills this for me. It really does create tension, and makes this feel like "let's take my kid cousin in the backyard and do a photoshoot" feel vs. creating a successful professional set that tells a story. Besides, the moral side being I'm sure her parents don't want her in provocative poses on a public forum. 

As an overall comment on the set, backgrounds could all be improved.

Find a background you want to shoot against FIRST, then decide where the models fit in.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

I just have to say what I think and not worry about what others think.  I think the model looks a bit too young for these types of shots.  I don't like that type of exposure (no pun intended) for younger kids.  It just makes me uneasy, maybe because I have 2 young daughters and I don't even want to go there.

From a technical standpoint, I think they are fine.  You got some good feedback above.  If you were trying to make people think, you have succeeded, but for me, I find myself looking away for personal reasons.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> The model is like 12 years old which really kills this for me.




Agreed, and IF she's really just 12, then that guy needs to get his paws off of her.  I'd put her around 14 or 15 best guess.  I'm probably way off.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

Rotanimod said:


> The model is like 12 years old (exaggeration, but everyone's thinking something similar) which really kills this for me. It really does create tension, and makes this feel like "let's take my kid cousin in the backyard and do a photoshoot" feel vs. creating a successful professional set that tells a story. Besides, the moral side being I'm sure her parents don't want her in provocative poses on a public forum.
> 
> As an overall comment on the set, backgrounds could all be improved.
> 
> Find a background you want to shoot against FIRST, then decide where the models fit in.



Ok, I was going to keep you guessing on her age.  She is 20, a mom, and did you know the 2 people didn't know each other until 10 minutes before i started snapping shots?  i am friends with her whole family and her mom loved the photos of her.....she is not 12!!!


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> I just have to say what I think and not worry about what others think. I think the model looks a bit too young for these types of shots. I don't like that type of exposure (no pun intended) for younger kids. It just makes me uneasy, maybe because I have 2 young daughters and I don't even want to go there.
> 
> From a technical standpoint, I think they are fine. You got some good feedback above. If you were trying to make people think, you have succeeded, but for me, I find myself looking away for personal reasons.



YES, you are WAY off on her age.....look above...I revealed her age.  I also have photos of her 1 year old daughter.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> YES, you are WAY off on her age.....look above...I revealed her age.  I also have photos of her 1 year old daughter.




I'm not judging--hell, who am I to judge?  But, back to my comment about kids.  If she's 20 and has a 1 year old daughter, that makes her pregnant at 18 which could be high school.  Point made.

But this thread is not about that so I'm stopping there...


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh wow. I'd have never guessed she was 20. 15, tops.

It still doesn't change the way I feel about the photos. The level of taste is no where near your norm.

Was this theme something that she requested?


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm shocked!


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 10, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> I'm not judging--hell, who am I to judge?  But, back to my comment about kids.  If she's 20 and has a 1 year old daughter, that makes her pregnant at 18 which could be high school.  Point made.



Huh?


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jul 10, 2012)

I have 3 little girls, #3 would have resulted in a homicide.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

The woman is an adult.  I will remove the photos, I really didn't mean to offend anyone.  Sorry.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 10, 2012)

#3 might have been awesome, shot in portrait, with a dutch tilt, keeping the kids and tree vertical, and the fence at an angle. You would have captured more of the subject, and added a layer of drama that might not have been noticed right off the bat...added tension.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 10, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> The woman is an adult.  I will remove the photos, I really didn't mean to offend anyone.  Sorry.


Anyone offended should grow up.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > The woman is an adult. I will remove the photos, I really didn't mean to offend anyone. Sorry.
> ...



I'm shocked, guessing she looks so young, but a grown woman.  Removing them now.  Once again, apologies, didn't mean to offend ANYONE at all.  This doesn't mean I still don't photo kids, families, etc.  I got invited to photo some models at a small local modeling agency....and this is what they told me they were looking for.  WOW....removing them now.....sorry again.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

BlueMeanieTSi said:


> I have 3 little girls, #3 would have resulted in a homicide.




You have 3 little girls....or are they an adult such as the woman in my photos?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > The woman is an adult.  I will remove the photos, I really didn't mean to offend anyone.  Sorry.
> ...



Agreed.  Nobody is offended.  My point was that she looks too young to be in that type of photo.  If she's 20, who cares?  Don't take them down.  That would be silly.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 10, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Removed photos due to people getting offended, sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.




Nobody was offended by these photos.  You are overreacting to our comments.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jul 10, 2012)

I guess I don't view 20 as being an adult but that's me.


----------



## Jaemie (Jul 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Anyone offended should grow up.



^^ Seriously.

I think it's a solid, playful set with two very attractive if somewhat inexperienced models giving it their best effort. In that context, I think it's very much a success. That it's socially provocative makes it even better. ​


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

someone was offended by those pics? who? nuns? sheesh. 
I would have left them up. cant please everyone. 
+1 vote to repost the pics


----------



## topazsol (Jul 10, 2012)

I would have loved to these. A redneck photo shoot sounds pretty awesome.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't think there is any reason to be offended, just becuse she looks younger than she actually is. If you had put her in a Dora shirt and bedazzled jeans or something to enforce the illusion then posed her like that then yeah but in this case I don't see the issue.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 10, 2012)

You MUST be kidding me. It is amazing how some just love to create drama. The OP is slammed with this kind of nonsense everytime she posts here. Get a life.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 10, 2012)

BOOO!  I wanna see!!!  BRING 'EM BACK!


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jul 10, 2012)

REPOST THEM.......


----------



## e.rose (Jul 10, 2012)

rgregory1965 said:


> REPOST THEM.......


^^^Yes.  Please!

I have no idea what the big deal was about, but if she's 20 and not 12... and it's some sort of "controversial" image only IF she were 12...  Then *THE HELL WITH *whoever has their panties bunched for no reason.

&#8203;I WANNA SEE!!!!!!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jul 10, 2012)

I don't take offense to the models young look, I just think the OP has more talent than the set in question.


----------



## shefjr (Jul 10, 2012)

I agree. You should repost. I'm quite sure the photos will be better than one of my recent posts where people were stating they were gonna watch out the window for the FBI because they felt she was too young. My photo was horrid  and the majority of feedback was helpful.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 10, 2012)

I doubt if the OP will be back on the forum for a while. She is a sweet young lady that a few want to attack every time she logs on. Then she disapears for a while. I have had a few off-forum conversations with her about the BS and would not be surprised if one day she never returns.


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jul 10, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> I doubt if the OP will be back on the forum for a while. She is a sweet young lady that a few want to attack every time she logs on. Then she disapears for a while. I have had a few off-forum conversations with her about the BS and would not be surprised if one day she never returns.




This Forum has a way of doing that to people sometimes......

I have not seen the photos, so I cant judge....but it seems like some people posting here might want to have themselves looked at....dont seem like there minds are in the right place.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 10, 2012)

Judge much? :roll:


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Judge much? :roll:



Only if the Robe is 500 thread count or higher


----------



## PapaMatt (Jul 10, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Removed photos due to people getting offended, sorry, didn't mean to offend anyone.



I guess I missed all the fun


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this a photo forum?


----------



## pgriz (Jul 10, 2012)

Hey!  No fair!  I wanna see too.  Especially after all that buildup.


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

HughGuessWho said:


> I doubt if the OP will be back on the forum for a while. She is a sweet young lady that a few want to attack every time she logs on. Then she disapears for a while. I have had a few off-forum conversations with her about the BS and would not be surprised if one day she never returns.



thats a shame..It can be a tough crowd here, but you just have to roll with the punches. sometimes the criticism  is a tad harsh, but often times fair. sometimes it isn't.  thems the breaks. 
im not saying anyone should be "thicker skinned" or anything, but if you spend any amount of time reading these forums, you kinda know what to expect. I didnt think there was anything wrong with the photos, but when you post pics here you have to be prepared for whatever follows.. the good, the bad, and the ugly.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jul 10, 2012)

I will put the pics back when I get a chance. On my iPhone now and not home. Thanks to the ones who gave honest critique about flash fill, lighting, etc. I didnt realize a woman of 20 was considered a child and sorry again if I offended anyone!! Was looking for critique because I've been invited to a runway show in August, models looking and asking for suggestive things.


----------



## bhop (Jul 10, 2012)

Now i'm curious..


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 10, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> I will put the pics back when I get a chance. On my iPhone now and not home. Thanks to the ones who gave honest critique about flash fill, lighting, etc. I didnt realize a woman of 20 was considered a child and sorry again if I offended anyone!! Was looking for critique because I've been invited to a runway show in August, models looking and asking for suggestive things.



a woman of 20 is NOT a child. and some of what you saw  here was the result of people reacting and commenting without knowing the facts. don't take it personal, and don't let it stop you
from posting pictures again.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 10, 2012)

I know 20 year old *women* who are married and with children.

I'm 26... married with a cat.

If either one of us is a child... it's *me*.  

Some people... regardless of age... are just ridiculous.  And I'm not referring to the model of the unseen (by me) photos.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 10, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> I will put the pics back when I get a chance. On my iPhone now and not home. Thanks to the ones who gave honest critique about flash fill, lighting, etc. I didnt realize a woman of 20 was considered a child and sorry again if I offended anyone!! Was looking for critique because I've been invited to a runway show in August, models looking and asking for suggestive things.



I was wrong. I'm glad you came back, my friend. Don't let a few run you off or down. Post the ones you like and learn from the critique from those that are willing to help you and click the "ignore button" on those that talk all of the trash.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 10, 2012)

The ignore button is a useful tool.  I've used it myself from time to time.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 10, 2012)

I have pulled images because some w@nkers started talking crap about the model rather than the photography.  I can take the heat, but there is no sense in belittling the model.

Do as you wish to repost or not.

I saw them earlier but couldn't take the time to comment.  I thought they were worth another look though.


----------



## paigew (Jul 10, 2012)

yes please post them!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 10, 2012)

Repost!


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 10, 2012)

I think all of you will be underwhelmed by the lack of controversy.

The model does look young.  However, you could see that state of undress on primetime tv.

People need to relax.

Btw...I like most of them.  I think I liked number 1 the most.  Whichever one Jaemie liked.  It definitely created tension.


----------



## charlie76 (Jul 10, 2012)

I gotta see these pictures....repost and I will give the true evaluation ;


----------



## unpopular (Jul 10, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> If you had put her in a Dora shirt and bedazzled jeans or something to enforce the illusion then posed her like that then yeah but in this case I don't see the issue.



This concept has tremendous fine art potential.


----------



## e.rose (Jul 11, 2012)

JAC526 said:


> I think all of you will be underwhelmed by the lack of controversy.
> 
> The model does look young.  However, you could see that state of undress on primetime tv.
> 
> ...



I don't want her to repost them because of controversy, I want her to repost them so I can see the concept.  It's the whole reason I clicked on the thread to BEGIN with.  Her thread title...


----------



## rgregory1965 (Jul 11, 2012)

This forum is really the only place i visit that could take a Photo of a tree and make something bad about it.....Like when people say there going to take photos of the Homeless.....it instantly becomes a 100 post thread....LMAO


----------



## Netskimmer (Jul 11, 2012)

rgregory1965 said:


> This forum is really the only place i visit that could take a Photo of a tree and make something bad about it.....Like when people say there going to take photos of the Homeless.....it instantly becomes a 100 post thread....LMAO



Taking pics of homless people isn't the same as taking pics of trees but yeah, it doesn't take much to start drama here.


----------



## HughGuessWho (Jul 11, 2012)

OMG

Some people just dont understand what an Analogy or a Parallel Comparison is. Or, maybe they do..... they just act like they dont.


----------



## JAC526 (Jul 11, 2012)

e.rose said:


> JAC526 said:
> 
> 
> > I think all of you will be underwhelmed by the lack of controversy.
> ...



I understand.  I was just trying to say the controversy is a little underwhelming.


----------



## BlueMeanieTSi (Jul 11, 2012)

OP definitely overracted.  I simply stated my OPINION of the pose based on being a parent.  I certainly did not belittle the model or attack the OP's photography, integrity, morality, or anything as such.  IN FACT, my comment was more directed at the "her mother loved them" portion.  If that was my daughter, 20 or not, and she showed me the photos there would be a problem.

Telling me to "grow up"? really? acting as a PARENT requires someone to "grow up"? LOL.


----------



## tirediron (Jul 11, 2012)

*OP:  I would very much like to see these images as well.  I was very disapointed when I clicked on the thread and found you'd removed them, however, based on the "drama" I don't blame you.  I'm going to close this thread because I don't think anything useful will come from it.  If you choose to do so (and I hope you will), please start a new thread with the images, and the moderators will keep a close eye on it.

*


----------

